# Like'n my new Kahr PM9



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Took my Kahr PM9 out for its 2nd spin. Have about 330 rounds thru it now. I really like it. It has been 100%.

I'm up to 4 mags for it. I hope to get a couple more.

That little sucker does have some kick, however. I only shot a little over 100 rounds today. After a while, ya start to get a flinch. But, its very accurate for its size. Great little gun.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm jealous :mrgreen: - still waiting for my PM9 to be shipped.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

If I can find a pocket holster already made to fit that crimson trace laser, I'd buy one for my PM9


----------



## hackbart (May 24, 2009)

I like mine. 1500 rounds and no problems. :smt023

It's the only auto I've found that fits my wife's small hands, so since she got her carry permit I don't get to use it much. I might have to get another one. It's a handy little pocket gun.


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

*+1*

I just took mine to the range again today. Love it, love it, love it. It's a little snappy, but its a very small handgun in a bona fide self-defense caliber, so I can accept that.


----------

